# Inverter



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What do you think about this inverter?

Roadpro RPPI-2500W 2000/5000 Watt DC to AC Power Inverter


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

For what purpose? It doesn't have a battery charger so if it is for a home/cabin, that would be additional $$.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I was thinking if I had solar panels hooked up to a controller then to battery bank then to an inverter. This one looks like a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like a big power waster to mee. I couldn't find any specs for effeciency ratings. Looks like a unit that is made for the truckers instead of for an alternative energy person. They aren't concerned about the same things we are so if your looking for one to install in your car or truck it would be great. For an off-grid cabin though forget it.

WWW


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I have lived totally off grid for 16 years now. When buying and installing an inverter there are basicly 3 names you can trust. Trace, Xantrax and Outback. By the way all three of these units were all designed by the same 3 guys.


----------



## trkarl (Dec 15, 2009)

Well IMHO this thing costs only about 100 bucks so it's basically junk. You get what you pay for and you're not paying much for this. If you are thinking about building a real alt energy system with panels and all then the inverter is going to take the place of the grid and a piece of equipment that is made to take the place of the grid is gonna be a few bucks. But bear in mind this is only MHO. 



nadja said:


> I have lived totally off grid for 16 years now. When buying and installing an inverter there are basicly 3 names you can trust. Trace, Xantrax and Outback. By the way all three of these units were all designed by the same 3 guys.


SMA makes some pretty incredible off grid equipment too. My main house inverter is a Sunny Island 5048u. For a back up I have an old Xantrex SW 4048 which is older technology. Not near as clean a sine wave as the new stuff.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

If you're just looking for a 'starter system' to try to learn the ropes of renewable energy it would work, you wouldnt really be throwing your money away. I started my system on a cheap 600watt inverter, and figured out 'what was what' without spending ten times the money. I've long since upgraded, but I've still got the original inverter out in the shed somewhere! Still works...

Be aware, most cheap inverters are mod-sine. Means basically most electronic things work on it , but some dont work as well. The fun part is trying to figure out which is which... Or save yourself the headache and just get a smaller 'pure sine' inverter like the ones Samlex makes.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I still use a couple inverters from my old semi, they work just fine, although I couldn't say how effecient they may be. I try to run as much as possible with 12 volt power (probably a holdover from living in a truck, LOL) and just run the inverter when required. I use a cheap 3000 watt vector and so far haven't found anything that wouldn't work with it, for a couple years it even ran a desk top computer in my semi. Nowadays it powers my TV, dvr, dvd ect. Eventually I will invest in a good inverter (when I can afford it) but until then I'll get by with what I have.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

greg273 said:


> If you're just looking for a 'starter system' to try to learn the ropes of renewable energy it would work, you wouldnt really be throwing your money away. I started my system on a cheap 600watt inverter, and figured out 'what was what' without spending ten times the money. I've long since upgraded, but I've still got the original inverter out in the shed somewhere! Still works...
> 
> Be aware, most cheap inverters are mod-sine. Means basically most electronic things work on it , but some dont work as well. The fun part is trying to figure out which is which... Or save yourself the headache and just get a smaller 'pure sine' inverter like the ones Samlex makes.


I have a modifies sine wave inverter. It doesn't like DeWalt battery chargers. Everything else has been fine.


----------

